# batch file to remove roaming profiles



## Jon1987 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Guys

i have tried to create a batch file to remove users roaming profiles from one of my Terminal servers however i am not having much luck has anyone got any suggestions on how to create one to remove all roaming profiles except admin etc.

any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Jon


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://helgeklein.com/free-tools/delprof2-user-profile-deletion-tool/


----------

